# Tip option did not appear.



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Dropped pax off in Las Vegas this am. Man said after I ended ride that the Uber app on his phone went directly to: order ride...no chance to tip. (Wife tipped $5 cash, btw). This was his first Uber ride, so, his rider app is up to date. I think Uber can enable tip option or take it away with one mouse click.
Whatever the reason, I recently have endured lengthy stretches of no tips. I know this happens but it just seems like tips are not coming cuz of either tech interference or human intent. 
I also know many pax say they will tip in app, and then don't. Sometimes you can tell sincerity vs a "soundbite" "I'll get you in the app". I really do suspect Uber messes with drivers like this. After all, it would surely fit into their proven character.


----------

